# Wifey's jealousy maybe?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is just a random thought, not an issue but a question. Remembering my past seems to have brought it up...

The thing is, my wife and I both have our histories. She f--ked way more guys then I f--ked ladies, but she did it professionally while I did it as a game and for fun and pleasure. I never judged her for it... in fact, I'm even turned on by it which the missus gets annoyed with at times.

To the point that sometimes I get her to tell me graphic stories of her adventures which turns me on so much but she feels so sick with herself everytime that it's rare nowadays that she does it. When I offered to share her she went off at me too telling me that she's not some ***** that I can pass around to my mates (not the first who have told me that even!)

She was already a changed woman by the time I met her, as she found her new worth as a person not just a hot plaything. The woman I met was strong, confident, and principled, nothing like her past. But despite our numbers, is it possible that my wife feels more jealous compared to me?

Unlike me, she doesn't get turned on thinking of me with other women. She doesn't ask me to tell me stories of the way I f--ked other women, or ask to share me around (lol she'll show her claws!). So is it possible that she's actually a lot more jealous then me when it comes to our past relationships and sex life?

I don't think she can admit this really knowing her own past, but how can I help her deal with it?


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe she sees her past as something she would like to forget. Where you see it as hot and exciting she may think of it as a time in her life she isn't very proud of and by you talking about it makes her feel degraded in some way. As you said she is a changed woman and not the same person so try not to bring it up if it makes her uncomfortable. Start something else between you two that turns you both on. Maybe role playing, inviting a third person, make your own videos etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Inviting a 3rd person? LOL I've tried, she's had a lot of threesomes in her past, and doesn't want to relive it, been there done that I guess.

And yes, you're right, she wants to forget it, so I haven't been bringing it up with her. Role playing is a norm, so we can play doctor, sometimes DRAGONBORN hehe or other times superior officer (heh someone told me once "your wife would make the better superior officer" lol which is true). But meh, that's beside the issue, how can I help her deal with my past?

It's so strange that I'm asking this though considering shouldn't I be the one who's jealous? She probably feels this too hence she won't admit to this...


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

From what I read she doesn't seem to be jealous of you. Just because she doesn't want to hear of your many sexual adventures doesn't make her jealous. She may not get turned on thinking of you and the many women you had sex with. She may want to remember the past sessions you two had together. Try mentioning really hot sex you both had together and see if she wants to relive those moments with you. Its more of a turn on for some women to know you still think about them and the times you had together rather than with someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hot sex recently? Yeah she threw up on new years lol
We ended up doing it in my man-cave with my not-yet-soiled sofa bed.

Yeah, maybe I'm just thinking too much, thanks for confirming that this is all in my head.


----------

